
Distributed, lock-free, self-hosted health checks and status pages written in GO - hitr
https://sourcegraph.github.io/checkup/
======
okket
dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12240380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12240380)

